# lookin fo a reptile.



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

well i'm gettin a bigger aquarium which leaves my 20 gallon free. thinkin about some kind of reptile. is there any reptile that i can keep in there for life? i'm thinkin about turtles.....and even frogs if it comes down to it. i want something active. and exotic. cool. yah, any suggestions? and i'm completely stupid when it comes to reptiles. i need all the help i could get


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i vote for a ball python...
I vote no on the turtles, I got one and i just spent about a grand at the vets. great pets but, damn if they get sick - be prepaird to shell out the dough ....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob's right about turtles. They are also very high maintenance regardring keeping the water clean etc, especially in something like a 20gallon. You could do anoles or geckos, or most other small lizards that will stay that size, and you could also do some smaller snakes is corn snakes. One thing to consider is if you want something you'll be able to handle much, or do you not plan to handle it? Your options will be a little more limited without upgrading, but still some awesome possibilities.

Here's a good post worth reading thats pinned at the top of the forum: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=126491


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks mike.

I just want to add again that they do make great pets, but no matter what you do - they can get sick. CRAP you might even buy it sick and never know it. I think thats what happend to me.


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

something that could be handled alot would be better, its just that anoles and geckos..they seem to...dainty. like so small i could break them. anything...more..heavy bodied? snakes would be cool, but i don't kno if my parents would approve. i saw some sweet tortoises...but they were $500.... oh yeah, the tortoises shells were...4" long. if that helps any...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

small word on tortoises, they get f*cking huge and weigh a lot some 500+ so i would say, no unless you own your home and got a large, wooden fence for him to live in.

really, not many repts like to be held a ton.
I let my snake out of his cage about twice a week and he crawls around my computer desk as i am on it but i keep a close eye on him.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Problem with something you want to handle in generally some of the smaller lizard species arent really very handle able. They're very fast so not something you want to get away, and usually dont get to a point where you can keep them out without them darting. Larger species such a bearded dragons, water dragons or even monitors can be handeled enough at young ages to accept some regular handling, but they wont come anywhere close to fitting in a 20gallon aquarium for life. Your best bet is what Bob said and some kind of smaller snake species. They can usually be convinced to let you handle them, and some stay small enough to keep in a smaller aquarium for life.

Check out CrocKeeper's pinned post at the top of the forum for some good suggestions on beginner snake species. He alwasy told me he felt the ideal beginner snake was a RTB, but youll obviously need something quite a bit smaller, so see what small suggestions CK had. Good luck.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

frogs- any will be able to live in a 20 gal (i think), dart frogs look amazing
turtle/tortusise - none
snakes- corn, milk, or king snakes
lizards- lepord gecko, crested gecko, gaint day gecko, basiclly any gecko that comes to mind

get something you are interested in cause if you just get something to get it you will get bored of it and the reptile will suffer. so pick something you want


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

i think i've found some potential candidates. i'm lookin at a pacman frog, or a crested or gargoyle gecko. i think the main things i need help with would be, substrate...how to clean it, decor and heating and lighting. any help? the sites i found are too...assuming. it seemed like the sites assumed that i knew how to take care of this junk. if i can get enough info i'll get one of em.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

With their permeable skin, amphibians aren't really candidates for handling if you want to keep them feeling well...


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

if it comes to giving up the handling part, i'd agree to get a pacman. but still.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You can't really handle pacman frogs.

Crested and gargoyle geckos make great, easy to care for pets. A 20 gallon will be perect for life for either. Both are handleable. A gargoyle gecko will need slightly more protein in its diet, if I'm not mistaken. But crested geckos can be fed almost entirely off of non-insect/worm food.

I'd love to have a crestie. But no room/money right now. Maybe one day.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Its not good for pacman frogs to be handled.. they absorb the oil from your skin 
and they will get sick


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like a crested or gargoyle gecko would be good for you, as Mettle suggested. Both extremely cool looking species:

(NOT MY PICS)
Crested Gecko - _Rhacodactylus ciliatus_









Gargoyle Gecko - _Rhacodactylus auriculatus_


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

great little lizards. as for your set up i would think that they would be about the same. i would go with a natural looking substrate (zoo med forest bark or something), larger sized what dish for the CG cause they like humitity, live plants like pothos (sp?) or whatever you like, and branchs. also maybe at a piece of that cork bark (it looks like tree bark) and stand it up agaisnt the glass to look like its a tree. heat i would use a heat lamp casue they send there time up on the branches but if you want to raise the humitity you could even put a small under tank heater under the water dish so it would increase the humitity levels. if you have live plants you will need lights for that i just go to home depot a get there $3.00 plant floursent (sp?) tube light, if you have an old fish tank light you can put it in there or just buy one at home depot for like $12.00. as for cleaning you cango spot checks every once in a while, more geckos = more poop. i normally for my pets is do spot checks and if its noticeable i clean it but once a week i will do a good cleaning, which includes water dishes, poop, watering plants, re-arranging the enclosure, mix up the substrate and whatever else is needed

hope this helps


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

These are really cool lizards, makes me consider setting up my 20 gallon again and doing something like on of these guys.


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

i think i'm going with whichever one i can find at the pet store...and about cleaning the tank? how do i do that?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

water, sponge, a razor blade will get all the water spots off. i have seen ppl use lime away, never have personally but i have used soap just make sure you rinse well


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

do i clean everything in the tank? how do i clean the substrate?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what are you using? if its like from a pet store i just toss it in there is no cleaning required and what do u mean buy clean everything?


----------

